# MTB Museum Arnheim - Infos, Fotos, Termine



## MacB (21. Dezember 2022)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,





da wir (@Kettlergenesis und ich) uns am letzten Wochenende beim "Kerstmeeting" im Museum zufällig getroffen haben und feststellen mussten, dass wir die einzigen Vertreter des Forums waren (mangels Werbung?) kam mir die Idee, hier mal einen allgemeinen Faden rund um das MTB Museum in Arnheim aufzumachen. Vielleicht gibt's auch die Möglichkeit, das Ganze anzupinnen (@Milfseeker oder @black-panther), da ein Besuch des Museums auf jeden Fall viele spannende Momente für uns alle bietet und unbedingt dazu gehören sollte. Jeroen hat da wirklich eine beeindruckende Sammlung aufgebaut.

Für 2023 sind wieder tolle Aktionen geplant (später mehr, wenn Daten konkret sind - aber es sind schon einige spannende Besucher angefragt 🤩🤫)

Ich pack hier mal ein paar Links von früheren Besuche(r)n rein:
von @tigern Link nach UK mit ganz frühen Fotos
von @Seven-Eleven Chris: Besuch im Museum
von @obi-wan-mtb Marcel: KLEIN-Treffen 2014
von @m_lorz Matthias: KLEIN-Treffen 2016
Nachts im Museum

wer auch noch Fotos und Infos hat - bitte gerne mit dazu!

Also: wer noch nen guten Vorsatz für's neue Jahr sucht - ab ins Museum nach Arnheim! Drumherum kann man auch wunderbar biken und Arnheim ist ne schöne Stadt!

Mountainbike-Museum
Kemperbergerweg 5a
6816RM Arnheim

instagram facebook Homepage


tot ziens
CU there!
Mac

Bilder von diesem Mal:


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich bekomme schon wieder Lust hinzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. Dezember 2022)




----------



## schnitzeljagt (23. Dezember 2022)

Wie gehts denn Jeroen eigentlich mit seinen Augen?

Gruesse, M.


----------



## MacB (23. Dezember 2022)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Wie gehts denn Jeroen eigentlich mit seinen Augen?
> 
> Gruesse, M.


war dieses Mal nicht Thema - schränkt ihn sicherlich massiv ein (z.B. Handybedienung mit Lupe). Am Sonntag schien (!) er aber soweit damit zurecht zu kommen.


----------



## MacB (25. Dezember 2022)

Für fb -Ablehner


----------



## oppaunke (25. Dezember 2022)

Warum fährt Santa Scheibenbremse an seinen Zuckerstangen?


----------



## atzepenga (30. Dezember 2022)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Warum fährt Santa Scheibenbremse an seinen Zuckerstangen?



Viel wichtiger: Wieso FÄHRT er die Panaraca XC Magics, die sind doch für die Wand und nicht zum Fahren gemacht 🤔


----------



## oppaunke (30. Dezember 2022)

Wegen Magic!?🤷‍♂️


----------



## schnitzeljagt (30. Dezember 2022)

Und wieso traegt er einen Damenstrumpf....?


----------



## euphras (30. Dezember 2022)

Santa fährt 'ne moderne Schleuder mit Scheibenbremsen und 1 x 11 Antrieb. Sowas hat hier in der Gralshüter Sektion nichts zu suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Frank* (30. Dezember 2022)

Das mit der Scheibenbremse ist schon korrekt, auch die Farbe ... aber der Rest stimmt nicht, denn Santa fährt ... obwohl das dort wohl schwarz ist, wenn ich richtig informiert bin?


----------



## MacB (1. Januar 2023)




----------



## oppaunke (4. Januar 2023)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Und wieso traegt er einen Damenstrumpf....?


Trägst du keinen?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (4. Januar 2023)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Trägst du keinen?




Ich trag´ nur Gemüse...


----------



## oppaunke (4. Januar 2023)




----------



## synlos (5. Januar 2023)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Ich trag´ nur Gemüse...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1613516


Junge junge, das ist aber schon ein Jahrzehnt alt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (5. Januar 2023)

synlos schrieb:


> Junge junge, das ist aber schon ein Jahrzehnt alt?


 


Ich war jung...   ich brauchte das Geld...  



....


----------



## *Frank* (5. Januar 2023)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Ich war jung...   ich brauchte das Geld...
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Kommt jetzt ein Bikeporn?


----------



## MacB (5. Januar 2023)

*Frank* schrieb:


> Bikeporn?












Da findet jeder was...


----------



## oppaunke (5. Januar 2023)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Ich war jung...   ich brauchte das Geld...
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Jetz biste alt und brauchst die Kohle immernoch... 🤷‍♂️


----------

